# Bank distressed / reposessed properties. Where? Links?



## MrBanana (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola everyone.

Several estate agents on the Costa Blanca have told me that Spanish banks often advertise their own resposessed / distressed properties.

Benefit of this is maybe a cheaper price and easier to get mortgage, maybe at 90%.

Though, after hours of searching, I can find the odd estate agent that mentions that a property is a bank reposession - but not many.

Plus, I can't find ANY bank website that lists property.

Any thoughts? Links?

Thanks.

Phil


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MrBanana said:


> Hola everyone.
> 
> Several estate agents on the Costa Blanca have told me that Spanish banks often advertise their own resposessed / distressed properties.
> 
> ...



Servihabitat - Portal inmobiliario de "la Caixa"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Buscador inmobiliario Altamira Santander Real Estate. Pisos y casa en Madrid, Barcelona

BBVA Servicios: Tienda de compras on-line del Grupo BBVA, con la mejor financiación: Electrónica, fotografía, hogar, Ocio, Electrodomésticos, y mucho más.

Cajasol, Caja de Ahorros. Portal Inmobiliario

What are you putting in your search? Try "portal inmobiliario banco españa".


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

have you tried kyero.com i think there is a way of finding repssesions on their website


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Bear in mind that most of the bank repossessions aren't quite the deal they seem, often they are much more expensive that you could buy something similar for privately. They do however offer 100% and the like mortgages so if you are desperate to buy but don't have the funds then I guess it is an option


----------



## MrBanana (Mar 21, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who's replied so far.

Some great websites.

Anymore websites appreciated.

Phil


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad you like the kyero website, I think it is probably the Spanish equivalent of rightmove in the uk, we found our house through it, but were not looking for a repossesion or distressed property. We knew which areas we wanted to look in, because we had done out homework and know Spain quite well, so that helped a lot. Hope your search goes well, there are a lot of places out there and owners desperate to sell, so prices are very good at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

*Property in Spain*

this is probably the best site I have found for property for sale and rent,

Property Net Spain - The Spanish Property Directory 

Robert


----------

